# Transformers (2007)



## Lissa (Aug 22, 2006)

*Transformer movie trailer*

I was wondering if anyone had the same reaction I did, when waiting to see Pirates/Dead mans chest, I was watching the trailers and all of a sudden one came up for Transformers.  I busted up laughing.  I couldn't help it.  I grew up watching the transformer cartoons on TV but to make a movie?  Maybe it will be good who knows...but I sure got a kick out of seeing the trailer for it!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*

The proof, as always, is in the pudding.

Let's hope they don't go & ruin it by making it a "human story".
It's the giant robots knocking seven bells out of each other I want to see


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> The proof, as always, is in the pudding.
> 
> Let's hope they don't go & ruin it by making it a "human story".
> It's the giant robots knocking seven bells out of each other I want to see


 
hell yeah


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*

The trailer looked interesting... I don't think the actual movie will be but who knows.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*

sometimes the trailers are the best part of a movie


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*



			
				Cloud said:
			
		

> sometimes the trailers are the best part of a movie


 
Yeah, we now have on demand as part of our cable tv... I spent an hour just watching all the trailers for upcoming movies.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Transformer movie trailer*

I always think it's pretty sad if the trailer isn't interesting--means the movie is really bad!


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Jul 6, 2007)

Are you thinking about seeing this for a bit of childhood nostalgia?  Here's my advice.  If there's a chance the kid in you still clings to a little love for Optimus Prime, Bumblebee, and the rest, you should avoid this movie.  Just pretend it didn't happen.  I don't even care that they turned Bumblebee into a camero.  But when Peter Cullen, reprising his role as Prime said, "We learned your language from the world wide web," I died a little inside. 

I'll try to pick up the pieces of my shattered tomboy-hood and move on with my life.  But I'll need a lot of therapy to get rid of the facial tic I've developed from cringing so much.  

It's a bad movie, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Quokka (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I've been a little suprised by just how positive some of the intial reviews have been. I'm smack bang in the middle of the target audience, having grown up with the cartoon/toys, so as long as it's half watchable I'm still hoping I'll enjoy it


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I'm still hoping too, but I have that undeniable feeling in the pit of my stomach it will be a train wreck...


----------



## Talysia (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I remember watching the original series (although I haven't seen any of the spin-offs or anything since) but I don't think it'll be what the true fans want from a Transformers film. I think it'll be a great film for kids - and presumably they'll all want the toys that come with it - but I don't think it'll be one for me.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Odd thing is, I think I got all of the shock and dissapointment out of my system a few months ago when I saw the new "designs" and read the "script." So when I saw the trailer I actually quite liked the look of it, on a pure "Ooh, stuff blows up real purdy, like" level. 

I've had time to mourn. I've had time to come to terms with the fact that the bots and the cons look daft and play second fiddle to a nerd and a cheerleader. I've had time to get my head around the fact the Prime has lips.

So when the movie gets released in the UK I'll just relax, sit back and watch downtown LA get trashed by giant Not-Transformer-bots. And wonder what it would be like if they ever got round to using this cool CGI on an actual Transformers movie.


----------



## C Of K (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



The Pelagic Argosy said:


> But when Peter Cullen, reprising his role as Prime said, "We learned your language from the world wide web," I died a little inside.
> 
> I'll try to pick up the pieces of my shattered tomboy-hood and move on with my life.  But I'll need a lot of therapy to get rid of the facial tic I've developed from cringing so much.



Absolutely priceless post. I'll avoid this, thanks. They've been crapping all over Transformers ever since the original animated movie came out.

I hated Rodimus Prime! That whole series was just blech!

Beast Wars? Optimus Primal?

Flames!
*
Come on!*


----------



## jemcaesar (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I'm not going to see it, at least at the cinema. I have certain memories of the cartoon and I don't wait to spoil these. Optimus Prime was someone to look up to when you were kid... I don't want him to become just a special effect.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Its getting alot of hype just cause people grew up watching it.  So they will do everything they can to hype it.


Me i will see it not in the cinema of course but i just want some decent action/effects feast if its not good at that then its pure crap cause i never liked the cartoon, i only saw it for what it was a Gundam/Robotech rip off how the machines look like.

Apparently they were stealing from the japense in the 80´s too


----------



## flygin (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I'm still undecided.  I have very fond memories of watching the cartoon when I was a kid, and I really don't want anything to spoil that.  From what you're saying, it was awful.  But I know several people who have seen it, and loved it.  I don't get it.  I'll probably wait and rent it.  Or wait for cable if you think it's that bad.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Wow. Just wow. As someone who owns every single episode of the original Transformers, I can't believe the bad reviews here.

I loved it. It had action, explained why they were there, the effects were great, and the vehicles were just incredible. He was already, but Starscream is forever cemented as a badass now. 

All in all, when I just let the movie take me, I had a smile on my face like a kid who's just seen his toys come to life...

EDIT: BTW, size matters. 60" and 72" won't give you nearly the experience that you get from even a small theater screen.


----------



## faerietalegoddess (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and, as a fan of the Transformers since childhood, I actually thought it was really good.

I think that all these movies based on comics and cartoons and whatever else should be viewed how they're meant to be...as interpretations.  It drives me a bit batty when I can tell someone that I like the X-Men films and have them reply that they hate them all, just because of one change with the character that the director made.  (Like Iceman not being stated as a Level 5 mutant or whatever else people who worship the stories know about them).  So, like X-Men and Batman and other cult favorites, I went into Transformers with an open mind and loved it.  The story was somewhat shaky, a few of the Transformers were completely different, and I wasn't a huge fan of the two main actors...but I still loved the film.  It had a lot of energy, great special effects, emotion, humor...so personally, I enjoyed it and I'll be glad to spend my money on the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Okay, saw this yesterday and whilst it's by no means perfect and one or two things are so infuriatingly wrong they make me want to scream, taken as a whole this is an awesome, awesome popcorn movie.

I'll shove a review up later.


----------



## roddglenn (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I saw this over the weekend and thought that overall it was a great all action blockbuster which did basically what it said on the tin. The action was intense, the special effects spot on and the acting and storyline were decent enough to hold everything together. Yes there were a couple of plot holes and yes there were some corny lines and it's not oscar material (apart from maybe for effects) but overall very good.


----------



## barbatos66 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

the special effects in this movie are pretty cool but overall it drags on for waaayyy too long and the storyline is weak (of course)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I agree with Coolhand. There were some minor niggles but overall I enjoyed the movie and I think any Transformers fan would too if they ignored certain liberties taken. I mean people forget that the whole point the Transformers were the cars/planes/objects they were was because that's what was around in the 80s. As this film is contempory, it had to change the cars so that doesn't bother me. 
I think it was a very fine attempt and an enjoyable (and very humorous in parts!) movie.


----------



## Delvo (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



Winters_Sorrow said:


> ...the Transformers were the cars/planes/objects they were was because that's what was around in the 80s. As this film is contempory, it had to change the cars so that doesn't bother me.


Using modern models of cars instead of old models is one thing, and switching them to something else is another.  Ironhide was a van before and we still have vans, so he could have been one now.  And apparently that's what they wanted.  But GM apparently picked the vehicles for them based on their advertizing goals, and wants to hide its vans from the world and hype its SUVs, so they got a Suburban.  But then why black instead of red?


----------



## Coolhand (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Thing is, Ironhide's alt mode from the cartoons was always a bit daft. Whilst Jazz, Sunstreaker and the other Autobots all turned into sports cars and manly trucks, Ironhide and Ratchet were both stuck with pretty dull looking hippie vans. 
The new modes for Rachet and Ironhide were one of the changes I thought worked pretty well, especially for Ironhide. I mean, a weapons specialist that turns into a transit van just doesn't quite work somehow...
Althought yeah, I suppose it could have been a Red truck.

I think it's more of a shame that they didn't keep the white with blue decals colour scheme for Jazz. That would have looked so much better than the dull silver colour. And don't even get me started on the "Urban Music" makeover they gave him...


----------



## chris@backyard.8m.ne (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Sorry, but this is the best film ever!   

I loved it. But hey i'm easily amused


----------



## Lenny (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I saw it a couple of weeks ago... and I loved it! Never seen the cartoons, but I knew a bit about it and decided to see it with a friend, if only for the special effects.

I'm looking forward to a sequel.


----------



## Bant Warick (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Saw it myself recenty and loved it. despite the 'one boy and his car' feel in the first half of the film (made me think of Herbie).


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I just saw this film and thought it was awesome. Holy Cow!! Check out those special effects with them Robots will ya!!

EEEEEEKKKKKKKK...........


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Glad you finally managed to catch the film *GOLLUM*. Now you need to go see the original cartoons.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



Nesacat said:


> Glad you finally managed to catch the film *GOLLUM*. Now you need to go see the original cartoons.


Yes M'am....


----------



## Constantine Opal (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I have fond memories of the cartoon, and I have the cartoon movie too, but I went into this film just excited by the fact that it would be a new exciting Transformers film, and would give me more than the cartoon could (okay, I hold my hands up, I'm a sucker for a robot special effect). I blimmin' loved it. Ruddy marvellous. Yes, they gave Prime some lips, and rather odd ones at that, okay, apparantly there were some glaringly obvious errors (but in my excited 'ooooh look at all the robots' haze, I didn't notice many of them, but I still think it was tres tres marveloso! It was what it was. A new Transformers film. And it rocked!!!!!!!!!!!!! *ignores the fact I'm a 36 year old woman that really shouldn't be using phrases like that...*


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



Constantine Opal said:


> It was what it was. A new Transformers film. And it rocked!!!!!!!!!!!!! *ignores the fact I'm a 36 year old woman that really shouldn't be using phrases like that...*


 
My younger son is about your age. He lived through all the Transformers stuff as a kid. Still has all the toys. Was really looking forward to the movie. He went to the theater to see it, called me up and told me to avoid it like the plague. He was very disappointed.

Well, I ignored his advice and watched it on my fairly respectable Home theater rig today. I'm afraid I have to agree with him. The characters were lame. The story dragged. Special effects were very good (but then almost ALL special effects are good these days), but that didn't save it. I did like some of the humor. Giant robots trying to hide in the yard of a suburban home. A police car with the legend "conquer and enslave" stenciled on the rear quarter panel. At least you knew who the bad guys were. 

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Constantine Opal (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



clovis-man said:


> My younger son is about your age. He lived through all the Transformers stuff as a kid. Still has all the toys. Was really looking forward to the movie. He went to the theater to see it, called me up and told me to avoid it like the plague. He was very disappointed.
> 
> Well, I ignored his advice and watched it on my fairly respectable Home theater rig today. I'm afraid I have to agree with him. The characters were lame. The story dragged. Special effects were very good (but then almost ALL special effects are good these days), but that didn't save it. I did like some of the humor. Giant robots trying to hide in the yard of a suburban home. A police car with the legend "conquer and enslave" stenciled on the rear quarter panel. At least you knew who the bad guys were.
> 
> ...


 
Wish I had a home theatre rig *sighs and stares at small 21" telly*

I can see both sides Clovis. For a die-hard Transformers fan, it will never live up to their greatness, but however tenuous the link to Transformers of old, I still think the film had alot to offer, but then, as with everything, it's all down to personal preference. I would PREFER to have a ruddy great huge home theatre for instance.


----------



## Quokka (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Finally got to watch this one properly and I thought it was great 

Sure you have to question the scriptwriting when the resulting movie is at its weakest anytime the giant robots from outer space _aren't_ on the screen and I could have happily done without the whole cube/prophecy storyline all together but I liked most of the updating, as soemone else said Ironhide is probably more fitting as a ute (but he could have been red) and the Autobots were alot more memorable than the bad guys but Bumblebee was great even without the VW and Optimus was.... well Optimus. 

The fact that this movie gets up into the heady realms of watchable/ enjoyable at all suprised me no end and I'm definitely looking forward to the sequels which will hopefully fill the screen with more giant robots from outer space and less romance storylines that seem to bizarrely be tributing the 80's as well, with a teenage romance as original as any of that decades teen flicks.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Transformers is a great film and man that chick is hot! I mean not as beautiful as my girlfriend *looks around quickly*

I did note that its left open for the next one if they want to.


----------



## Quokka (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I don't think this franchise is going to end anytime soon, if they stop making enough money after the first few they'll just drop them back to releasing them straight to dvd. I'm guessing that a fair amount of the cost and time needed for the first movie can be saved because from now on they're expanding on the CGI rather than needing to create everything from scratch.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Yeah cause they have all the basics so lots of time saved and technology is always advancing. The next one might be better...maybe


----------



## YuYus dumber Brother (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

The little radio robot climbing out the plane and intot the police car... then throwing the vinger was classic!!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Yeah I did like that little guy a bit.


----------



## The_Warrior (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I thought it just basicly _silly_ . Thta's one of the words I can describe it as. 
(I saw it with my uncle and little six year old couisn so I had to watch every fight scene with voice that said cool! when ever a robot hit an other)

It had "The Michale Bay touch" Everybody has there slow-motion scene and all the girls are always so hot like supurmodles, and every black guy has to a screaming dork (ehehehehehe dork). I really wished they did not choose him as the director of this. It also had a overwhemly loud of jokes in it.

I think if they chose some that has actally made award winning movies like Peter Jackson for this( he's worked with big budget cji moves too), he would made it a litttle more serious : which i think was the problem of thes with me. It trying to fun and funny, but then it ws try to be serious with all the cool arial sjots of the cars and stuff.

Even though it really looks like the screen writers saw the movie "Small Soldiers " and practicly ripped off that whole movie with Sam and the autobots,and then tossed a little E.T.; I can still say I liked it.


I take my movie critiquing seriously.

I'll give this a 4 1/2 out 10.


----------



## The_Warrior (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Did my comment scare people away?


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

No I'm still lurking....


----------



## biodroid (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

I give  this 8.5 out of 10. It was definitely one of the best movies this year compared to Spidey 3, Pirates 3 and Shrek 3. Harry Potter was pretty good. Transformers blew them all out the water.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Transformers is good but I didn't think it beat Pirates 3. I love that one.


----------



## Coolhand (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



The_Warrior said:


> I thought it just basicly _silly_ .
> 
> It had "The Michale Bay touch" Everybody has there slow-motion scene and all the girls are always so hot like supurmodles, and every black guy has to a screaming dork (ehehehehehe dork). I really wished they did not choose him as the director of this. It also had a overwhemly loud of jokes in it.
> 
> I think if they chose some that has actally made award winning movies like Peter Jackson for this( he's worked with big budget cji moves too), he would made it a litttle more serious : which i think was the problem of thes with me. It trying to fun and funny, but then it ws try to be serious with all the cool arial sjots of the cars and stuff..


 
Ironically, I think the Michael bay touch was what made this film work for me. That over the top, slow mo, cars exploding film-making style was perfect for the subject material. Much as I think Jackson is a talented film maker, I don't think he'd have come up with a movie half as enjoyable as Bay's. (Not a big fan of the King Kong remake) Don't get me wrong, I think the TF movie has serious problems but I also think that this is possibly the movie Bay was born to make.




			
				majimaune said:
			
		

> Transformers is good but I didn't think it beat Pirates 3. I love that one.


Eeek! How can Pirates 3 beat Transformers? Transformers had Optimus Prime in it! Pirates 3 had NO Prime. Ergo, Transformers was better.

(Disclaimer: Coolhand is not known for using rational criteria to judge the quality of a film)


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*



Coolhand said:


> Eeek! How can Pirates 3 beat Transformers? Transformers had Optimus Prime in it! Pirates 3 had NO Prime. Ergo, Transformers was better.


Good point but I still liked Pirates more though Prime is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought this film was pretty hit-or-miss.  It seemed like the plot was full of holes and unbelievable elements, even though this was a sci fi movie.  The robots were pretty sweet to watch, but the action sequences went a little too far, in my opinion.

Although, I agree--this film was by far better than Pirates, Shrek, Spidey (gag), and maybe even Die Hard.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course it was full of plot holes. Name 10 recent films with none at all.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 21, 2007)

I honestly didn't think there were any plot holes in "Children of Men", but I still agree with you, Majimaune, most movies tend to be that way.  It just seemed that this movie had even more than usual, but that might just be me.  I'd still tell people to watch it on their own and make up their own minds.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 22, 2007)

It did have quite a lot of obvious plot holes, yes but really you _could_ overlook them if you wanted to.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 22, 2007)

People who over analyse movies need to get out more. It's not real, it's meant to be entertainment.

Transformers clearly is not going to be a serious movie.

Sit back, relax and just enjoy it for what it is.

By the way Die Hard 4 was awesome.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 22, 2007)

Exactly Jaire. Its not meant to be over-analysed.


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey, us over-analyziers get out plenty.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 23, 2007)

Are you sure? Well you probably get out more the D&D nerds...(I play D&D but am not a nerd )


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, definitely way more than D&D nerds (although being a nerd isn't necessarily a bad thing)


----------



## doc123 (Nov 26, 2007)

...watched Transformers for the first time at home on dvd...enjoyed it more then i thought i would....great movie. Not seeing it on the big screen a big mistake on my part. However, seeing it at home for the first time, nothing wrong with it....the movie is great. i reviewed it further in the itunes podcast: Heroes of Science Fiction and Fantasy episode 16: Star Trek: The Original Series: *The Menagerie* (William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy, Jeffrey Hunter), *Transformers *(Shia LaBeouf, Megan Fox, Josh Duhamel, Tyrese Gibson, Hugo Weaving), *The Iron Giant* (Jennifer Aniston, Harry Connick, Jr., Vin Diesel), Comic Book Section: *Civil War* Marvel Comics, Book Review: *Armor* by John Steakley, Others Section: *Shawshank Redemption* (Tim Robbins, Morgan Freeman) Hero Spotlight on *Peregrin Took* (Pippin), news: Ridley Scott Stones, Elysium, Body of Lies, Nottingham, and Harry Potter news, Billy Boyd newsletter, voicemail 1-206-333-1297 for a quick link to itunes or just to listen at your computer


----------



## Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

I just saw this on DVD with my son (released day before yesterday in UK) and I also think it would have been better on the Big Screen. I just never got time in the summer.

I never saw the cartoons; I'm actually too old! My son is way too young. So, we didn't have that problem of them messing around with the characters. The comment about changing the colours and cars to match GMs latest range of models explains something to me now though. I found it difficult to know who was goodie and baddie since they were all the same colours - with the exception of Optimus Prime and Bumblebee.

I'm not sure what audience they were pitching at actually. It has a 12+ Video certificate here for violence and sexual innuendo - the scene about what he was doing in his room just wasn't that funny - then they had a lot of childish toilet humour - dog urinates on autobot - which would be at home in a Mr. Bean film.

I also found the dialog difficult to follow too. Shia LaBeouf seemed to slur many of his lines.

My son said that they ripped of Jurassic Park when the autobot came out of the swimming pool at the dog. I'll take his word on that, but I guess that as an executive producer Spielberg is allowed to do that to his own film.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

But overall what did you think of it? Was it good or bad?


----------



## Dave (Dec 6, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> But overall what did you think of it? Was it good or bad?


I'm neutral, it was so, so! I don't really go for those big fight scenes, and there wasn't really much to the plot, and the jokes were weak. I rented the DVD because I had heard so much about it during the summer, but I think it would have been better at the cinema on the big screen.

There have been some really good films out this year, so if I had to name a top ten of 2007, this might not make it.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with you, not in my top ten either...well maybe 8, 9 or 10 but it was still pretty good.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Transformers*

Its funny but i never watched the cartoon series ever,I was too old when it was,bust not my thing. So i had no idea who optimus prime or bumble bee was at all. I was waiting for skeletor to appear then realised,wrong show!  Anyway a colleague of my other half who works at blockbuster said it was the best film he'd ever seen! I said well,you aint seen many films then! Anyway we watched it last night,for a laugh and it was OK up until the point where optimus and his mates revealed themselves to the kid with the yellow car. Then it just became really silly and I really did laugh! Graphics were great yea,thats all there is. Oh apart from one thing,that yellow camaro,what a gorgeous car!


----------



## devilsgrin (Dec 17, 2007)

May contain spoilers!!!

Personally i loved this movie... start to finish. 
Saw it twice at the cinema, and now own it on DVD and have watched it at least 10 times since buying it. 
I was a huge fan of the 80s series... but frankly all the mistakes they made in continuity and coloring didn't bother me then and the plot weakness and cheesy lines from this film most definitely didn't either. 
According to the commentary and behind-the-scenes stuff... the main reason Red wasn't used for Primes' dominant colour and therefore also why Ironhide wasn't either is apparently the colour red is hard to film (or produce well in cg evidently)
SUV Ironhide looked so much better than little van Ironhide. 
Starscream did indeed get confirmation as a total bad ass... the cartoon voice was a little effete to portray that properly, though his actions even in the series were sufficiently villainous to put his bad ass credentials on display. ...I mean he's just about the only decepticon in the film to survive... aside from Barricade and he only 'survived' cos they edited his death scene at Primes' hands out of the final cut... apparently coz hes a cop car it was decided to keep him to use in a sequel.

that little Frenzy 'con was the best. funny, sneaky, i most loved when he escaped from the airforce one and was holding its hand up beside its head like a celebrity avoiding papparazi... as if since the robot hand was hiding his robot face he was invisible... then... 'disgusting insects tried to shoot me'... loved it.

Am looking forward to a sequel. Starscream, probably Barricade and oh... good news... sequel is apparently going to feature Soundwave prominently.


----------



## Quokka (Dec 17, 2007)

I remember reading before the movie came out that after initially thinking about including Soundwave they decided in the end to leave him for a later film rather than change him too much at this point. When I watched it I thought it was strange that they didn't include him, he could have so easily replaced the character Frenzy, he'd just have to be a short stocky Soundwave as they'd hopefully drop the massive size change from the cartoons. 

It wasn't an issue for me and I liked Frenzy well enough so hopefully it's a case of leaving him later to give him a bigger role. I definitely hope they find a way to include his little friends as well, as a kid Rumble and Ravage were amongst my favourites.

I loved the robots, not so much the prophecy/all spark plot line so I'm hoping now that the origins storyline is out of the way the sequels are actually going to get better, at least for someone that just wants to see giant robots running abut on screen


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 17, 2007)

I do remember after me and my friends saw it we all agreed that they couldn't kill of the main evil guy, who, for the life of me, I can't remember the name.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Dec 18, 2007)

That's another thing that irritated me about this movie...the decepticons all got short shrift.  Megatron spent 7/8's of the movie cryogenically frozen.  (This was a Michael Bay movie.  Couldn't he have stomped on a few landmarks or something?)  Starscream had about one line.  And no Soundwave.  Of course, a boom box with transforming cassette tapes would be too dated.  They would have to make a major change to Soundwave's character on par with the blasphemy of turning Megatron from a gun into a jet.  But as long as they keep the synthesizer voice...

Woah...for a 35-year-old woman, I care _way _too much about this...


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 21, 2007)

Its good to see people caring.


----------



## devilsgrin (Dec 25, 2007)

agreed TPA, not enough main Decepticons. Though having said that both Starscream and Megatron do perform awesomely in the scenes they are in. 
I do also love Starscream's underlying plan... they have no plans to find and rescue Megatron... they're after the all-spark plain and simple. Megatron just happened to be frozen in the room next door.
Frenzy is one of Soundwave's 'little guys'. I suspect that Barricade was meant to be soundwave but that was changed to avoid major fandom backlash. Megatron makes sense as a jet, but Soundwave as a cop car... now thats just crazy talk.
main evil guy... yeah megatron bit it... but at the time of the movie, he'd been frozen for several thousand years so Starscream is in fact the main evil guy... evidenced by the fact that he is the only one who actually escaped.


----------



## CrystineofCybertron (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I didn't like the movie.. it just didn't feel right. I could go into why I didn't like it and all the details, but I think to save a bit of time here I will just say in summary that it was good for a standard summer blockbuster  action flick, but really it could have been about ANY giant robots. It just didn't sit well with me as a Transformers movie. I know a lot of you did enjoy it though, and that's ok.

There have been a few rumors in regards to the director, Micheal Bay, wanting to put fans off the Transformers II script and storyline until the very last minute, because he doesn't want a repeat of what happened with the first one... that is, a lot of angry fans complaining about the way he was making the movie. Anyway, there was a leaked treatment that came out a while ago, that appeared to be the real thing, but as you can guess, its authenticity was denied. Well, I still think that TFII is going to be based off of it, or at least close to, as it was obviously written by a professional writer. It is easy enough to find on the internet if you want to spoil yourselves with a copy, but if you have trouble finding it let me know.

With that said however, I don't want the pdf file on my computer... after having read it, I do not think I will be watching it when it comes out in 2009. I thought the first movie was bad, but if the second one is going to be anything like the treatment, I will not be watching it. Unfortunately for me, I will be one of the very few who will think that way (from the responses I read at various Transformers related forums, including the official movie boards). And I am a huge TF fan; how ironic. Well ok, not really - it's just me.


----------



## Antonio322 (Dec 27, 2007)

Loved this movie, I am not a fan of Shia but the re-imagined transformers looked absolutely amazing. the CG in this movie is phenomenal


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to side with CrystineofCybertron on this one, as I did not like this movie that much.  I think it was a great premise and story idea, but the element that ruined it was probably Michael Bay's directing style.  I mean, geez, how could anybody not roll their eyes with the bad character dialogue and oversaturation of comic relief?  The action sequences were good, but they, in my opinion, were snuffed out by my earlier points.


----------



## Quest (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Transformers*



Quokka said:


> I've been a little suprised by just how positive some of the intial reviews have been. I'm smack bang in the middle of the target audience, having grown up with the cartoon/toys, so as long as it's half watchable I'm still hoping I'll enjoy it



I didn't feel it was a bad movie.  I do think that if people were expecting it to be a live action version of the cartoon they were going to be disappoined.

I wasn't a big fan of the cartoons, just watched them with my own children, so possibly that's why I basically liked Transformers.


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

Vincent Tauscher said:


> I have to side with CrystineofCybertron on this one, as I did not like this movie that much. I think it was a great premise and story idea, but the element that ruined it was probably Michael Bay's directing style. I mean, geez, how could anybody not roll their eyes with the bad character dialogue and oversaturation of comic relief? The action sequences were good, but they, in my opinion, were snuffed out by my earlier points.


 
I'm getting so sick of Michael Bay flicks.  Transformers, The Island... geez.


----------



## museatlantis (Apr 16, 2010)

A great film Shia Lebeouf is funny and Megan Fox is very nice. The transformers are awesome. I would love to have a bumblebee car


----------

